# 24,000 payout for Mosquito Lake Open



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

We are still getting entry's to the 1st Annual Mosquito lake POT~A~GOLD OPEN 08/4-5/2012. This will be a 2 day event with 8,000.00 for first place 4,000.00 for second 2,000.00 third and even 8th place will get you a cool 1,000.00 with a full field and we will pay 15 places all together. New sponsors are coming aboard every week. We will have some great prizes for the 10-15th spots and a bunch of exciting things for 1st day leader. Big bass will be 500.00 each day with other prizes to be added to it as well. Do not miss this event we run a great tournament and our fish care system is state of the art. For more info go to www.ombtt.com all of our sponsors are not up just yet but we will have all the new ones up within the next few days. We are actively looking for more sponsors for this event so if you are interested please contact me. Please come try out our event I promise you will not be disappointed.

Here is the app:


Thanks, Jami Norman


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I fished your mosquito events previously and am already registered for this as well. These are great tournaments which are ran very well. See you guys there!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

We are in and it shall be fun  Jamie does a really good job

Mark


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Well we have got new scoreboards for the tournament and plenty of help. Next I am going to turn my efforts towards fish care. August will be challenging to say the least but we are used to it. We will make every effort to have 0 dead fish like we do in our circuit events. I ask everyone fishing to please take care of your fish let livewells run more often if not all the time. For those already entered thanks for your support and thanks to all the sponsors who have stepped up to the plate for this event. The roster is at 27 but we figured things will really pick up may, June and anticipate a full field. We will have friends up there putting apps on vehicles to get the word out. We also just purchased a set of Pro Scales at 1,800.00 for a even better tournament experience. For those of you who have not entered yet come on and get motivated and come fish with us in August. Hopefully the weeds will be thick this year unlike last year. 


Thanks, jami Norman (614) 496-5212


----------

